# Lots of Advice needed please !!



## kevhalluk (Jan 23, 2008)

I am looking for some advice on places to live in Spain.

It has always been a massive wish of mine to live in spain, and the job I now have means that I can basically live anywhere in the world where I can have a phoneline and broadband- so I am seriously considering the move.

I am looking for somewhere that is in-expensive in terms of rent, but with easy access to a Major City/Town. I am wanting somewhere less than 500euros a month if thats possible???

As I will be moving on my own I want somewhere that it is going to be easy to meet new friends - English and Spanish.

Also any advice on additional costs of living in Spain, such as there version of Council tax, and utility bill prices.

I am currently Self employed, so does anyone know whether I would continue to pay my tax to UK Gov or would I change to Spanish Tax???

Any advice would be fantastic!!!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Kev,
I am in a similar position, and i have found a great deal of info on this site, and peeps are very helpful ! I am looking at Costa Blanca North or Almeria areas, but it depends on finding a job ! There are loads of rental properties in your price range too !
All of your questions are already answered on here, have a wee browse !
Nance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kevhalluk said:


> I am looking for some advice on places to live in Spain.
> 
> It has always been a massive wish of mine to live in spain, and the job I now have means that I can basically live anywhere in the world where I can have a phoneline and broadband- so I am seriously considering the move.
> 
> ...



You really need to pop over and explore the different areas. As a rule of thumb you'll pat less for property, or at least get better value, if you go inland. But certainly even on the costas its possible to rent for €450 - €500 if you're on your own.

I pay just €400 a year "council tax" to the town hall for everything and thats for a 4 bed detatched villa, Northern CB

Once you are a resident here your tax would be payable here. You apply before you leave the Uk for tax exemption. You would need to register as autonimo here (self employed) and as such you pay your taxes but also a monthly contribution to the health service which is a minimum of about €230 whether you turn over any work or not. You can hire a gestoria to look after your taxes .... they are very good value and depending on your circumstances may cost you under €100 a year.

Phone / Internet with Telefonica costs €70 a month, but you can get it cheaper
Water varies between €30 & €70 a quarter (we have a pool) 
Electricity is not cheap, and I estimate is about €100 a month
Diesel is now anything around €1.09 a litre .... gone up from about €0.90 this time last year!

Inflation is running at about 4%


----------



## kevhalluk (Jan 23, 2008)

Some great advice to get me started there - 

On average I earn £1800 before tax a month - do you feel I could live comfortably on my own ????

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kevhalluk said:


> Some great advice to get me started there -
> 
> On average I earn £1800 before tax a month - do you feel I could live comfortably on my own ????
> 
> Thanks


Yes very comfortably ..... The cost of living here in rural areas is around 30% cheaper than the UK. Thats €2300 (€27600 pa) ......... I know of retirees with no mortgage living on €10000 per annum quite happily .... OK you have to take your rent, tax & seguridad payment out of that, but your salary would give you a comfortable standard of living in rural areas here. If you were however in the Cities, such as Barcelona & Madrid it would be more of a challenge as rents are higher and I've heard it said the cost of living is comparable to the UK.


----------



## kevhalluk (Jan 23, 2008)

I've being doing a lot of thinking and researching today - and I think I am going to take the plunge in around 6 months time - time to get practising my Spanish me thinks - thanks again


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kevhalluk said:


> I've being doing a lot of thinking and researching today - and I think I am going to take the plunge in around 6 months time - time to get practising my Spanish me thinks - thanks again


But most importantly .......................... where?


----------



## kevhalluk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well - I love love love Madrid so I might look at the very outskirts (1 hour or so) outside of Madrid - and see if it is at all possible to get something under 500 a month - I only need something small so its a maybe???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kevhalluk said:


> Well - I love love love Madrid so I might look at the very outskirts (1 hour or so) outside of Madrid - and see if it is at all possible to get something under 500 a month - I only need something small so its a maybe???



Ahhhh ... well, you're getting near to Madrid ... you may be stretching your budget. Heres a link, but you need to ring for discounts for long term

Madrid, Long Term Rental, Madrid Apartment Hotels, Madrid Hotel Accommodation


----------



## kevhalluk (Jan 23, 2008)

I have deided against being near Madrid now.

My plan of action is to rent somewhere near to Malaga or Alicante for 12 months first, and then if I like it and adjust to Spanish life as much as I think I will - then I will buy somewhere.

Do you think I will be able to find somewhere to rent that will provide me with a 12 month contract and allow me to have broadband/phonelines installed etc??

Also is fast broadband available and reliable most places in Spain now??

Thanks
Kev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kevhalluk said:


> I have deided against being near Madrid now.
> 
> My plan of action is to rent somewhere near to Malaga or Alicante for 12 months first, and then if I like it and adjust to Spanish life as much as I think I will - then I will buy somewhere.
> 
> ...


You may be able to find properties with boradband. Some landlords will install it for long rentals. Many contracts are 11 months and renewable


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We are about to move to Alhaurin de la Torre, Malaga (monday 4th feb). We're doing an 11 month contract on a property and yes we have high speed broadband set up there - apparently!!????????. My OH needs it for work and actually works in that industry, so he's been liaising with the owner/agents to make sure everythings in place. 

When we were looking at properties that was the most important consideration (apart from a pool for the kids!) and its not that common, especially in some of the remote areas, most seem to be "dial-up"??? Sorry, I'm clueless on all this, but if you need any help I can ask my OH!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## cruzcampo10 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been offered a job in Gran Canaria for 1400 euro a month is this enough to be comfortable?


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

500 euros a month, yes in some places.
If you are going to work in Spain you have to pay social security, you are looking at around 230 euros a month for that plus you probably need an accountant so add another 100 euros a month for that.

So rent is not your only cost. You got to pay to work. Great is n't it.


----------

